# How old is your Country?



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

*Short Version:* Denmark became a single Kingdom in 965AD - 1041 years ago  

*Long Version*: Denmark has been populated on and off ( do to glaciers and Iceages ) from around 120.000BC and continually since 12.500BC
The Jutes were some of the first after the last Iceage, but over time they moved south mixed with the Germanians and became known as the Angles and the Saxons. 
The first Danes came down from Northern Scandinavia at around 0AD and and the country was spil into several small Kingdoms 

Despite the futes between the small Kingdoms from time to time the Danes were still united and worked together. 

From 300AD to 737AD a 30km defensive structure ( Dannevirke ) was constructed to protect the Jutland penisula from Germanian tribes 

Dannevirke and Denmark ( Dania )









In 750AD business was booming so much that the Danes partially united and started trading more and more with other tribes and Kingdoms in the nearby nations..

And from around 800AD the Danish and Norwegian Kingdoms united in arms and became known as the Norsemen ( later named Vikings ) - together they conqured much of Northern Europe and made smaller skirmishes/raids as far south as Modern day Turkey.. 
As well as they discoved Iceland, Greenland and North America

The benefits of being united quickly became clear and the Kingdoms started joining up. 
Norway united in 872 and became a single country. 
Denmark being scattered over several islands and parts of modern day Sweden took a little longer..

In the early 900's the pressure from Christianity grew and the King of Jutland ( Gorm the Old ) gained political strenght by fighting against it and defending the old Nordic Gods - so much that when he died his Son ( Harald Bluetooth ) could claim the entire nation ( and Norway ) in 965AD and the Kingdom of Denmark was born!

Since then the Kingdom of Denmark has grown and shrinked in size several times - but the core ( mainland Denmark ) is pretty much the same as it was 1041 years ago when Denmark was unified and the same Royal blood still flows in the vains of current regent HM Queen Margrethe II! 


Jelling Runic Stone - "birth certificate of Denmark"








*"Harald, king, bade these memorials to be made after Gorm, his father, and Thyra, his mother. The Harald who won the whole of Denmark and Norway and turned the Danes to Christianity."*



More info:

Denmark: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denmark
Vikings: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vikings
Gorm the Old: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorm_the_Old
Harald Bluetooth: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harald_Bluetooth
Jelling Stones: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jelling_stones


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Bulgaria was founded in 681 by a part of the bulgar tribe, while there was an Old Great Bulgaria founded the century before in southern Russia, and also a Volga Bulgaria in modern Tartar country in Russia, which survived until the 13th century.
And before this, the rest of the bulgar tribes liked to travel and create and sack cities and forts along the way.
But for the modern day Bulgaria, its creation dates to 1878 when it got free from the Ottomans, but then was pushed back in by the west, and we weren't united until 1885, and totally independent until 1908.
It took us a while to truly become ourselves, thanks to the West and later Russia. Of course, instead we were under the rule of imported german monarchs, and then under the rule of Commies.
Now it's the EU that's telling us what to do. Well I have one thing to tell Brussels, **** you!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

England unified: 927
England + Wales: 1284
England + Wales + Scotland: 1707
England + Wales + Scotland + Ireland: 1801
Republic of Ireland left: 1922

So, technically only 84 years ago when the 'United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland' was formed


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

*Canada*

















While Aboriginal tradition holds that the First Peoples have inhabited parts of Canada since the dawn of time, archaeological studies date human presence in northern Yukon to 26,000 years ago, and in southern Ontario to 9,500 years ago.Europeans first arrived when the Vikings settled briefly at L'Anse aux Meadows circa AD 1000. The next Europeans to explore Canada's Atlantic coast included John Cabot in 1497 and Martin Frobisher in 1576 for England, and Jacques Cartier in 1534 and Samuel de Champlain in 1603 for France. The first permanent European settlements were established by the French at Port Royal in 1605 and Quebec City in 1608, and by the English in Newfoundland, around 1610. European explorers and trappers brought European diseases, which spread rapidly through native trade routes and decimated the Aboriginal population.

Canada was a major front in the War of 1812 between the United States and British Empire and its successful defence had important long-term effects on Canada, including the building of a sense of unity and nationalism among the population of British North America.









On July 1, 1867, with the passing of the British North America Act by the British Parliament, the Province of Canada, New Brunswick, and Nova Scotia became a federation, regarded as a kingdom in her own right. John A. Macdonald had spoken of "founding a great British monarchy" and wanted the newly country to be called the "Kingdom of Canada. 










Canada automatically entered the First World War in 1914 with Britain's declaration of war, and sent formed divisions, composed almost entirely of volunteers, to the Western Front to fight as a national contingent. Casualties were so high that Prime Minister Robert Borden was forced to bring in conscription in 1917.











On 17 April 1982, Canada, by Proclamation of Queen Elizabeth II, patriated its Constitution from Britain, thereby making Canada wholly sovereign, though the two countries continue to share the same monarch. 










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canada


----------



## tkr (Apr 3, 2005)

Discovered by europeans: 1500
Colonized: 1530
Independence: 1822


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

Australia:

Birth of the State: January 1st 1901

Pioneering modern democracy:
- 2nd country to allow women to vote
- 1st country to hold secret ballot. aka. Australian Ballot
- Has one of Five Surviving Copies of Magna Carta
- Born without civil unrest or war


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

So, when does Canada officially gain independence? In 1867? If so, then how does Britain entering WWI automatically mean that Canadian soldiers have to go? :?


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

after enough english football hooligan riots, we decided to break away from the british in 1776.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

DonQui said:


> So, when does Canada officially gain independence? In 1867? If so, then how does Britain entering WWI automatically mean that Canadian soldiers have to go? :?


 I was surprised to discover ( doing my intelligence gathering after the Canadian invasion of Hans island :sleepy: ) that Britan first transfered the final legal rights to Canada in 1982...


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

jmancuso said:


> after enough english football hooligan riots, we decided to break away from the british in 1776.


mmmmmmmmm, I thought the au pairs pissed us off. One too many shaken babies and the Yankees went nutters.


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I was surprised to discover ( doing my intelligence gathering after the Canadian invasion of Hans island :sleepy: ) that Britan first transfered the final legal rights to Canada in 1982...


Does that mean Canada turns 25 next year?


----------



## _sick_driver_ (Oct 26, 2004)

Ukraine - as a democratic independent country - 15 years..

HOWEVER... i'd say it was really founded in the 10th century, since back then it was really called the Kyivan Rus. [no not Russia, but Rus. Rus was the original Ukraine].

Expanded version...
-Trypillian culture flourished from ca. 4500 BC to 3000 BC.
-Scythian Kingdom existed on this land between 700 BC and 200 BC
-3rd century- the Goths arrived, calling their country Oium, and formed the Chernyakhov culture before moving on and defeating the Roman empire.
-In the 7th century the territory of the modern Ukraine was the core of the state of the Bulgars (often referred to as Great Bulgaria)
-Majority of the Bulgar tribes migrated in several directions at the end of the seventh century and the remains of their state was swept by the Khazars, a Turkic semi-nomadic people from Central Asia which later adopted Judaism.
-During the 10th and 11th centuries the territory of Ukraine became the centre of a powerful and prestigious state in Europe, Kievan Rus, laying the foundation for the national identity of Ukrainians, as well as other East Slavic nations, through subsequent centuries.
-Around 860, Askold and Dir came, set up the kingdom...
-converted to Christianity in 988...
and i guess the rest is history.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

DonQui said:


> Does that mean Canada turns 25 next year?


 Depends on how you look at it I guess...


BTW thanks for all the contributions... I would love it if people would describe the events a little more specific and maybe add a few maps or pictures.

Yes I know I could just google it, but hey noone knows a country like the people living in them right?

Oh and feel free to tell us/me about other countries you might desend from..


----------



## _sick_driver_ (Oct 26, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Does that mean Canada turns 25 next year?


er no. it just means Canada no longer has to follow Britains commands.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

Indian History

Stone Age 70,000–7000 BC
Mehrgarh Culture 7000–3300 BC
Indus Valley Civilization 3300–1700 BC
Late Harappan Culture 1700–1300 BC
Vedic Civilization 1500–500 BC
- Vedic Kingdoms - 1500–700 BC
Maha Janapadas 700–321 BC
Magadha Empire 684–26 BC
- Maurya Dynasty - 321–184 BC
Middle Kingdoms 184 BC–1279
- Gupta Empire - 240–550
- Chalukya Dynasty - 543–1200
- Harsha's Empire - 606–648
- Chola Empire - 848–1279
Islamic Sultanates 1210–1596
- Delhi Sultanate - 1210–1526
- Deccan Sultanates - 1490–1596
Hoysala Empire 1040–1346
Vijayanagara Empire 1336–1565
Mughal Era 1526–1707
Maratha Empire 1674–1818
Colonial Era 1757–1947
Modern India 1947 onwards


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

The Federation of Malaya=1948-1963
Malayan Independence Day=1957
The Federation of Malaysia=Malaya+Singapore+North borneo+Sarawak-1963-1965
Republic of Singapore left-1965
Malaysia=1965-present


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

_sick_driver_ said:


> Ukraine - as a democratic independent country - 15 years..
> 
> HOWEVER... i'd say it was really founded in the 10th century, since back then it was really called the Kyivan Rus.


 Am I mistaken if I recall the Kyvian Rus to be a mixture of Slavs and Scandinavian ( mainly Swedish ) folks?


----------



## _sick_driver_ (Oct 26, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Am I mistaken if I recall the Kyvian Rus to be a mixture of Slavs and Scandinavian ( mainly Swedish ) folks?


hm i heard Askold and Dir were Norse but nothing about them being swedish... but Kyivan Rus is mainly on ukrainian land...


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

Scientists Collide with Linguists to Assert Indigenous origin of Indian Civilization

Comprehensive population genetics data along with archeological and astronomical evidence presented at June 23-25, 2006 conference in Dartmouth, MA, overwhelmingly concluded that Indian civilization and its human population is indigenous.

In fact, the original people and culture within the Indian Subcontinent may even be a likely pool for the genetic, linguistic, and cultural origin of the most rest of the world, particularly Europe and Asia.

Leading evidences come from population genetics, which were presented by two leading researchers in the field, Dr. V. K. Kashyap, National Institute of Biologicals, India, and Dr. Peter Underhill of Stanford University in California. Their results generally contradict the notion Aryan invasion/migration theory for the origin of Indian civilization.

Underhill concluded "the spatial frequency distributions of both L1 frequency and variance levels show a spreading pattern emanating from India", referring to a Y chromosome marker. He, however, put several caveats before interpreting genetic data, including "Y-ancestry may not always reflect the ancestry of the rest of the genome"

Dr. Kashyap, on the other hand, with the most comprehensive set of genetic data was quite emphatic in his assertion that there is "no clear genetic evidence for an intrusion of Indo-Aryan people into India, [and] establishment of caste system and gene flow."

Michael Witzel, a Harvard linguist, who is known to lead the idea of Aryan invasion/migration/influx theory in more recent times, continued to question genetic evidence on the basis that it does not provide the time resolution to explain events that may have been involved in Aryan presence in India.

Dr. Kashyap's reply was that even though the time resolution needs further work, the fact that there are clear and distinct differences in the gene pools of Indian population and those of Central Asian and European groups, the evidence nevertheless negates any Aryan invasion or migration into Indian Subcontinent.

Witzel though refused to present his own data and evidence for his theories despite being invited to do so was nevertheless present in the conference and raised many questions. Some of his commentaries questioning the credibility of scholars evoked sharp responses from other participants.

Rig Veda has been dated to 1,500 BC by those who use linguistics to claim its origin Aryans coming out of Central Asia and Europe. Archaeologist B.B. Lal and scientist and historian N.S. Rajaram disagreed with the position of linguists, in particular Witzel who claimed literary and linguistic evidence for the non-Indian origin of the Vedic civilization.

Dr. Narahari Achar, a physicist from University of Memphis clearly showed with astronomical analysis that the Mahabharata war in 3,067 BC, thus poking a major hole in the outside Aryan origin of Vedic people.

Interestingly, Witzel stated, for the first time to many in the audience, that he and his colleagues no longer subscribe to Aryan invasion theory.

Dr. Bal Ram Singh, Director, Center for Indic Studies at UMass Dartmouth, which organized the conference was appalled at the level of visceral feelings Witzel holds against some of the scholars in the field, but felt satisfied with the overall outcome of the conference.

"I am glad to see people who have been scholarly shooting at each other for about a decade are finally in one room, this is a progress", said Singh.

The conference was able to bring together in one room for the first time experts from genetics, archeology, physics, linguistics, anthropology, history, and philosophy. A proceedings of the conference is expected to come out soon, detailing various arguments on the origin of Indian civilization.

Bal Ram Singh, Ph.D. Director, Center for Indic Studies University of Massachusetts Dartmouth 285 Old Westport Road Dartmouth, MA 02747

Phone: 508-999-8588 Fax: 508-999-8451 Email: [email protected]

Internet address: http://www.umassd.edu/indic


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

_sick_driver_ said:


> hm i heard Askold and Dir were Norse... but Kyivan Rus is mainly on ukrainian land...


Okay... I just seem to recall the "Rus" people to be Scandinavian settlers ( mainly Swedish ) who started of as traders but stayed for various reasons..

Some of the Rus also ended up working as guards in old Constantinople


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

@sravan2569 In Nordic Mythology there's a huge snake ( Midgårds ormen ) that should be tracerble back to the Indian subcontinent when the pre-Scandinavians immigrated North...

Rumour also has it that it's the same snake that pops up in the Garden of Eden in Christianity.. if so then India truly is the cradle of the human race!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

_sick_driver_ said:


> er no. it just means Canada no longer has to follow Britains commands.


Erm, following the commands of another country usually means you are not independent. So please explain.


----------



## Chabelo_el_Blanco (Apr 6, 2006)

hey, check these links
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_by_date_of_nationhood
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_date_of_Independence


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

58


----------



## Unsing (Apr 15, 2006)

Calculated on the basis of what Japanese methology says, the date of the foundation of Japan would be February 11, 660 BC, but this is highly doubtful.
Probably around the second century AD.


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Malaysia is only 43 years old


----------



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

*My country (of origin) is aproximately 505 old, having been discovered circa 1501 by Spaniard explorer Rodrigo de Bastidas. It became an independent country in 1903 after seceding from Colombia. On 11/3/06, it will celebrate it's 103rd. Independence Day.*


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

In two days is our 715th birthday, but as a real independant country Switzerland only exists since 1648 and it would take another 150 years til Napoleon brought us the first real constitution. The birth of the modern state dates from 1848.


----------



## JustHorace (Dec 17, 2005)

The Philippines was discovered by conquistador Fernando Magallanes (Magellan) in 1521 and was named Islas de San Lazaro. In 1565, a local cheiftain, Tupas, son of Humabon (one of the native cheiftains who met the Spaniards in 1521), surrendered and was made to sign an agreement, effectively placing the Philippines under the Spanish Crown. The name Philippines was given by Ruy Lopez de Villalobos in 1543, in honor of Prince Philip of Spain.

Although the Philippines became independent only on *July 4, 1946* (independence from the United States), the constitution, however, designates *June 12, 1898* (day of declaration of independence from Spain) as the official day of independence of the Philippines.

The independent Philippines is now 108 years old.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

josue said:


> hey, check these links
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_by_date_of_nationhood
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_date_of_Independence


Good God, check out how many nations have connections with Britain (and UK) in that list. Seems like half of em belonged to the Brits at one stage or another...forcefull devils


----------



## wolkenkrabber (Nov 21, 2003)

like 1011 years old or so...

if i am to trust wikipedia....


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

*Finland*

Independence (from Russia): December 6, 1917 - *~89 years* ago. 

Short summary from Wikipedia:
The land area that now makes up Finland was settled immediately after the Ice Age, beginning from around 8500 BC. Finland was part of the Swedish Empire from the 13th century to 1809 when it was ceded to Russia and became the autonomous Grand Duchy of Finland. In 1917 Finland declared independence.


----------



## Onur (Dec 2, 2004)

End of World War I - Nov 1918
Ataturk's Samsun visit(Start of Turkish Indenpence war) - 19 May 1919
Opening of Grand National Assembly of Turkey - 23 April 1920
Republic of Turkey - 29 October 1923

So, Turkey is 82,5 years old.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> *Short Version:* The first Danes came down from Northern Scandinavia at around 0AD and and the country was spil into several small Kingdoms


There is a community southeast of Uppsala called Danmark and who is said to be the place where the danes origionally came from. True or not the communitys offical colors are still red & white


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

My country, 'The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland' was created in 1927. Its predecessor, 'The United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland' was created in 1800.

England and Scotland date back to the 9th or 10th centuries as separate countries and Wales was independent from the Roman withdrawal until the 13th century


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Portugal become independente from Leon in 1143 with -/+ 25% of ther actual territory, in 1297 it reached the territorial borders that as today, become governed by the Spanish Kings for 70 years as independent Kingdom wen King D. Sebastião died in batle in Marocco without living descent, in 1640 recover its proper monarchy again.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ringil said:


> There is a community southeast of Uppsala called Danmark and who is said to be the place where the danes origionally came from. True or not the communitys offical colors are still red & white


It might be... when the Juts started moving south it would have left many of the Danish Islands free to be expanded on to by the Danes - especially if they already were present in Modern "middle" Sweden - after that it the Danes would quickly outnumber the remaining Juts who then either were assimilated, moved peacefully or were forced out :dunno:

That would then again also leave room for the Swedes to move south from Northern Modern Sweden and Finland.. were they again expanded into the Baltics and Slavic areas

http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stednavnet_Danmark


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Norway was first united in year 880 by the first Norwegian viking king Harald Hårfagre. But after the plague in 1349 Norway lost most of its power, and was ruled by Denmark and Sweden until 1905, when Norway again became independent. Then was was occupied by Germany from 1940 to 1945.

Thats a very short summary of the history of the Kingdom of Norway.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> It might be... when the Juts started moving south it would have left many of the Danish Islands free to be expanded on to by the Danes - especially if they already were present in Modern "middle" Sweden - after that it the Danes would quickly outnumber the remaining Juts who then either were assimilated, moved peacefully or were forced out :dunno:
> 
> That would then again also leave room for the Swedes to move south from Northern Modern Sweden and Finland.. were they again expanded into the Baltics and Slavic areas
> 
> http://da.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stednavnet_Danmark


Ok, i have never heard that. What year are you refered to? Why and when did they move south? As far as i learned, the Jytts (who was Saxons) joined the Danes in the beginning of the viking age, (the end of year 700). And Danes was from today's Danish isles and Skåne (South Sweden).


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

But what is the meaning of this tread? 
How do you define how old a country is. By same flag used? or monarchy? Or first united area -witch is today's area. Because then would England not be from 927.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Telfordboy said:


> I think the UK is 205 years old. it was 1801 that all parts of the UK that still remain became the UK


Though of course the UK formed on 1 Jan 1801 was the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland - the current UK is a fair bit smaller


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

obtuse_edge said:


> China is the oldest country on earth. There are no exact records on how old it is.
> 
> However, Chinese civilization goes back over 5,000 years.
> 
> ...


Pardon me?
:?
Do you know about ancient Egypt?


----------



## Oaronuviss (Dec 11, 2002)

My country (Canada) is actually the oldest on earth (geologically) 

AS a country it is 139 years old as of 2006.
It was colonized briefly about 1,006 years ago (by Europeans)
And has been inhabited permentantly (by Europeans) for 398 years.

All in all, it is 139 years old as a country.
If you want to get silly technical Canada is only 24 years old, as Great Britain still had legal pull until 1982 when the Constitution act was signed.


Cool eh? :cheers:


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Check today's banner (OMG I am so proud Jan used it! )


----------



## _sick_driver_ (Oct 26, 2004)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Okay... I just seem to recall the "Rus" people to be Scandinavian settlers ( mainly Swedish ) who started of as traders but stayed for various reasons..
> 
> Some of the Rus also ended up working as guards in old Constantinople


lol quite odd, since I've taken learned all about Ukraine for about 11 years in my ukrainian elementary schools and saturday schools... and i've never heard once that many Scandinavians settled in the Ukrainian region. Though i do recall that the Mongols/Tartars invaded Ukrainian villages, raped the women, killed the villagers and stole little children to train them as their own soldiers or as slaves. So they'd end up going back and killing their own people.

However I did stumble upon an article about Jerzy Hoffman's new trilogy of Ukraine, which does clear up Ukrainian history as Kyivan Rus since many Russians tend to object that it was Russia... :|



> Jerzy Hoffman comes from that generation of Poles who realized that Russia has always won when Poland lost. They discovered this truth only after five long centuries of wars against Ukrainians. They understood that, fighting against us, they would always be oppressed, occupied and dependent. They came to learn that countries that have enjoyed a friendship with Ukraine have also enjoyed greatness. Such was the case with Poland, Russia and even Romania, which has also entertained ambitions to annex part of Ukraine.
> 
> Hoffman said he failed to keep his promise to never make a movie at his own expense, but that he'd been inspired and provoked by former President Leonid Kuchma's book, Ukraine Is Not Russia. The Polish film maker admitted that he was surprised that Ukrainians, this great nation with millennium-old European roots, had to prove to the Poles and Russians that they were not servants or little Russians, but the descendents of the original Rus. Their territories around Kyiv were once referred to as Greater Rus, while the lands in the Carpathians were known as Little Rus. We had to prove that the name of Great Rus had been 'borrowed' by the people of Muscovy after they had annexed Ukraine and labeled its people as little Russians.
> 
> ...


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Yeah,*



AcesHigh said:


> the mineral part of Brasil is about 1 billion years old.
> 
> If we are talking about the atoms that make up Brasil, most are around 8 billion years old, most have been remains of previous stars that exploded and formed the dust disk that eventually formed the sun and the planets.


I think we're talking about the times when each country got independent. That is probably what we should answer on this thread.


----------



## _sick_driver_ (Oct 26, 2004)

DonQui said:


> Erm, following the commands of another country usually means you are not independent. So please explain.


Must everything depend on independance? A nation can exist even if it is under some other country. It has a different culture. Same goes with Ukraine, sure it's been under so many other countries such as Romania, Russia, Poland, Lithuania, Austria etc. However, it's culture, language, way of life differed a lot and it's people preserved it. They labelled themselves as the people they thought they were.. and not whatever country they were under. Then again I have a much more different perspective of what a country maybe even if it may not "exist", yet the people do believe it non-existingly exists.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*In some way you*



_sick_driver_ said:


> Must everything depend on independance? A nation can exist even if it is under some other country. It has a different culture. Same goes with Ukraine, sure it's been under so many other countries such as Romania, Russia, Poland, Lithuania, Austria etc. However, it's culture, language, way of life differed a lot and it's people preserved it. They labelled themselves as the people they thought they were.. and not whatever country they were under. Then again I have a much more different perspective of what a country maybe even if it may not "exist", yet the people do believe it non-existingly exists.


Well if a place is run by another place then it's not a country, the question is how old is your country, and it is as old as when it became a country!


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

Portugal: 900 years +-


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Oh yeah!*



Daniel_Portugal said:


> Portugal: 900 years +-


Even I knew that and I'm not from Portugal!


----------



## european (Oct 10, 2005)

sravan2569 said:


> Indian History
> 
> Stone Age 70,000–7000 BC
> Mehrgarh Culture 7000–3300 BC
> ...


Wow, india is very old coutry.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

_sick_driver_ said:


> lol quite odd, since I've taken learned all about Ukraine for about 11 years in my ukrainian elementary schools and saturday schools... and i've never heard once that many Scandinavians settled in the Ukrainian region. Though i do recall that the Mongols/Tartars invaded Ukrainian villages, raped the women, killed the villagers and stole little children to train them as their own soldiers or as slaves. So they'd end up going back and killing their own people.


Hmm.... from Wiki



> Rus’ (Русь, [rusʲ]) was a medieval East Slavic nation, which, according to the most popular but by no means the only theory, took its name from its ruling warrior class with Scandinavian roots. The Rus’ people were the predecessors of modern Belarusians, Russians, and Ukrainians. The name of the Rus’ survived in the cognates Russians, Rusyns, and Ruthenians.
> 
> The origins of the Rus as the warrior class are controversial. Whereas most Western historians hold to the Normanist theory, many Slavic scholars take strong exception to it and attempt to discover alternative origins. Some take the view that the word Rus was not ethnicity-specific, and designated an occupation (merchant/raider/mercenary), filled mostly by Norsemen at first and Slavs later on.
> 
> ...


----------



## ^krakusek (Jul 29, 2006)

Poland- baptism in 966.


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Yeah!*



european said:


> Wow, india is very old coutry.


It really is pretty old! I had no idea India was much of an old country!


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

CHina isn't the oldest...




























A more reliable source:

Jealous Gods

The myths of Mahabalipuram were first set down in writing by British traveller J Goldingham, who visited the South Indian coastal town in 1798, at which time it was known to sailors as the Seven Pagodas.

The myths speak of six temples submerged beneath the waves with the seventh temple still standing on the seashore.

One of the underwater buildings, SES/BBC
Structures are clearly visible in the murky waters
The myths also state that a large city which once stood on the site was so beautiful the gods became jealous and sent a flood that swallowed it up entirely in a single day.

One of the expedition team, Graham Hancock, said: "I have argued for many years that the world's flood myths deserve to be taken seriously, a view that most Western academics reject.

"But here in Mahabalipuram, we have proved the myths right and the academics wrong."

Scientists now want to explore the possibility that the city was submerged following the last Ice Age. If this proves correct, it would date the settlement at more than 5,000 years old.











India as a country is rather young, although Akhand Bharat might be the oldest country ever known.

The history of India can be traced in fragments to as far back as 9,500 years ago. The Indus Valley Civilization, one of the oldest in the world, dates back to 3300 BC. This was followed by the Vedic Civilization of the Indo-Aryans. The origin of the Indo-Aryans is under some dispute. Most scholars today believe in some form of the Indo-Aryan migration hypothesis, which proposes that the Aryans, a semi-nomadic people, possibly from Central Asia or northern Iran, migrated into the north-west regions of the Indian subcontinent between 2000 and 1500 BCE. The nature of this migration, the place of origin of the Aryans, and sometimes even the very existence of the Aryans as a separate people are hotly debated. The merger of the Vedic culture with the earlier Dravidian cultures (presumably of the descendants of the Indus Valley Civilization) apparently resulted in classical Indian culture, though the exact details of this process are controversial. The births of Mahavira and Buddha in the 6th century BCE mark the beginning of well-recorded Indian history. For the next 1500 years, India produced its classical civilization, and is estimated to have had the largest economy of the ancient world between the 1st and 15th centuries CE, controlling between one third and one quarter of the world's wealth up to the time of the Mughals, from whence it rapidly declined during British rule.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

185 as a Republic thanks to Jose de San Martin.


----------



## sravan2569 (Mar 22, 2006)

The Paleolithic era

Main article: South Asian Stone Age

Bhimbetka rock painting
Enlarge
Bhimbetka rock painting

Isolated remains of **** Erectus in Hathnora in the Narmada Valley in Central India indicate that India might have been inhabited since at least the Middle Pleistocene era [1]. The precise date of these remains is unclear, and archaeologists put it anywhere between 200,000 to 500,000 years [2]. The fossils are the earliest human remains found in South Asia. Recent finds include a quarry along the Malaprabha and Ghataprabha rivers in the Kaladgi Basin in Karnataka. Modern humans seem to have settled the subcontinent towards the end of the last Ice Age about 12,000 years ago. The first confirmed permanent settlements appeared 9,000 years ago in Bhimbetka in modern Madhya Pradesh.
[edit]

The Neolithic era

By 5100 BC, people in the Indus Valley were farming and harvesting einkorn, a primitive form of wheat. Early Neolithic culture in South Asia is represented by the Mehrgarh findings (7000 BCE onwards), in Balochistan, Pakistan. The Mehrgarh community was mostly pastoral, lived in mud houses, wove baskets and tended to goats and their farms. By 5500 BCE, pottery began to appear and later chalcolithic implements began to appear. By 2000 BCE, the settlement was abandoned.

Traces of a Neolithic culture have been found submerged in the Gulf of Khambat in 2002 [3]. Many of the finds recovered from the area have been radiocarbon dated to 7500 BCE.

Late Neolithic cultures sprang up in the Indus Valley region between 6000 and 2000 BCE (see below), and in southern India between 2800 and 1200 BCE.
[edit]

The Bronze age

Bronze age civilizations in the Indian subcontinent laid the foundations for modern Indian civilization, including urban settlements and the development of Vedic beliefs, which form the core of Hinduism. Many historians claim that the rise, and eventual decline of the Indus Valley Civilization, and the migration of nomadic peoples from Central Asia into the Indian subcontinent shaped its history during this period.
[edit]

Indus Valley Civilization

Main article: Indus Valley Civilization

Seals with the Indus script
Enlarge
Seals with the Indus script
An ancient Indus-Valley city (Lothal) as envisaged by the Archaeological Survey of India.
Enlarge
An ancient Indus-Valley city (Lothal) as envisaged by the Archaeological Survey of India.

The irrigation of the Indus Valley, which provided enough resources to support major urban centers such as Harappa and Mohenjo-daro around 2500 BC, marked the beginning of the Harappan Civilization. This period marked the beginning of the earliest urban society in India, known as the Indus Valley Civilization (or, the Harappan Civilization), which thrived between 2500 and 1900 BCE. It was centred onthe Indus River and its tributaries, including the Ghaggar-Hakra River, and extended into the Ganges-Yamuna Doab, Gujarat, and northern Afghanistan.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

India along with China, Egypt and Mesopotamia are the oldest nations in the world
Then Come Persia, Rome, Greece, Israel


----------



## Daniel_Portugal (Sep 24, 2005)

panamaboy9016 said:


> Even I knew that and I'm not from Portugal!


cool!


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

kashyap3 said:



> India along with China, Egypt and Mesopotamia are the oldest nations in the world
> Then Come Persia, Rome, Greece, Israel



Jericho is the oldest town on earth - 9000 years old


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

yes but I was referring to Nations

Israel as a nation only formed when the Jews revolted against egyptian rule and formed their own kingdom, named after one of their kings, Israel

in that case, there is an even older city, Catal Huyuk [pronounced Chatal Hayak] in turkey, which is even older that Jericho


both of them were one of the first forms of settlement


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

kashyap3 said:


> yes but I was referring to Nations
> 
> Israel as a nation only formed when the Jews revolted against egyptian rule and formed their own kingdom, named after one of their kings, Israel
> 
> ...


chatal huyuk is aprehistoric site but not organised as acity, as many other sites on the planet ,look at mt. Carmel site in Israel.

ancient Egypt didnt speak Arabic and weren't muslims

ancient Babylon and Assyria didn't speak Arabic and weren't muslims

ancient Greeks weren't christians

ancient persia weren't muslims

(need to check what is wrong with the Indus and China...)

the ancient Israelites are Jews and use Hebrew , for the past 4000 years.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

what does religion have to do with nationhood?

a nation is a composition of several areas and has more than 1 distinct level of government


----------



## daniel322 (Mar 3, 2006)

Daniel_Portugal said:


> Portugal: 900 years +-


:yes: 1143 is the official date 

863 years to be more precise kay:


----------



## Petroshky (Dec 1, 2005)

Pointless thread. How do you determine "how old a country is" anyway? As the concept of nation states is only a recent (post-enlightenment) western invention.

That said, according to many official sources and encyclopedias however, China is usually regarded as the world's oldest "continuous" civilization or having created the world's longest civilization. Whether or not that is true, I don't know (how do you tell which is the oldest anyway), but many legitimate sources seems to confirm it.

 U.S. Department of State Country Background Notes

 National Geographic World Fact Book 

Library of Congress Country Studies


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Petroshky said:


> Pointless thread. How do you determine "how old a country is" anyway? As the concept of nation states is only a recent (post-enlightenment) western invention.


 Relax dude... all I asked was how old it is... it's a simple question...

A country is a country when it has full control over it's action and people... f.ex take the US they became an independant and thereby a country..

Some like India or my own Denmark consisted of many smaller Kingdoms and whatnot... at some peont in history they were united and the hole area became a country...

And in some cases we have countries that grew when the invaded others and some that lost ground or were disbanded for whatever reason..

What I'm looking for here is when the country was born.. not when the people came to an area or when a region was know as something...

I do however find it interesting to hear about the origin of the people who settled and at some point created the country, so feel free to add the info... just please stay off the "It's like 60000 years old because some 250 tribes lived in the region and used stone tools"

That's not a country, that's a people... it first becomes a country when the people joined up under one ( or more ) leaders and have an sovereign area accepted by nearby people in other such areas!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Mr_Denmark said:


> I was surprised to discover ( doing my intelligence gathering after the Canadian invasion of Hans island :sleepy: ) that Britan first transfered the final legal rights to Canada in 1982...


Our flag shall beat yours in the battle for Hans island! :jk:


----------



## Petroshky (Dec 1, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Relax dude... all I asked was how old it is... it's a simple question...
> 
> A country is a country when it has full control over it's action and people... f.ex take the US they became an independant and thereby a country..
> 
> ...


Exactly, but its still kind of a vague question. Most people will probably confuse the meaning of when was their country established as a republic/state (i.e. France was probably one of the first European republics) with how far back their country's history dates from or how many kingdoms or empires established in there.


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

I guess I'll just do Nicaragua (from wikipedia) :

In 1524, Conquistador Francisco Hernández de Córdoba founded the first Spanish permanent settlements, including two of Nicaragua's principal towns: Granada on Lake Nicaragua and Leon east of Lake Managua. Settled as a colony of Spain within the kingdom of Guatemala in the 1520s, Nicaragua became a part of the Mexican Empire and then gained its independence as a part of the United Provinces of Central America in 1821 and as an independent republic in its own right in 1838. The Mosquito Coast based on Bluefields on the Atlantic was claimed by the United Kingdom and its predecessors as a protectorate from 1655 to 1850; this was delegated to Honduras in 1859 and transferred to Nicaragua in 1860, though remained autonomous until 1894.

185 YEARS!!!


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

Greece around 5,000 years of history. It's the oldest nation in Europe as well as it has a complex and long history; existing as a single state throughout many ocations in history as well as in many hellenic states in ancient times and in the 14th century AD.

-Pelasgians are the prehistoric people who established in Greece from Paleolithic times.
-Around 3,000 BC the Mynoans and Cycladic cultures flourished.
-In 2,300 BC Greek speaking Indoeuropeans tribes settle in northern Greece (Epirus and Macedonia).
-Around 2,100 BC the Indoeropean Greek tribes start spreading towards the south (Central Greece, Peloponessus, Islands).
-2,000 BC the Greek tribes are distinguished in Greek dialects Ionians establishing in Attika and some neighboring islands, Achaeans in Peloponessus and islands, Aeolians in Thessaly while Dorians stay in Macedonia and Epirus. Also Pelasgians are assimilated and mixed with the Indoeuropeans tribes.
-1,900 BC early Mycenean civilization flourishes.
-1,600 BC Athens is founded as a city (though already settled from 2,000 BC as a cluster of litle towns). Around this time the Greeks are united under one culture, language and ethnicity.
-1,200 BC Greeks from all parts of the Greece (a much larger area than nowadays Greece) are united against the foreign Troyans (a Hyttite language or Hatti speaking nation)
-1,100 BC less civilized Dorian Greeks from northern Greece are divided, parts of them establishing in Peloponessus, other in Crete, other in the Dodecanessus and Doria while another group of Dorians remained in Macedonia and Epirus giving birth later to the Kingdom of Macedonia, Molossians and Paenians. All these demographic changes lead to the decline of Mycenean culture.
-1,000-900 BC Greek Dark ages or early Geometric times.
-900 BC Current alphabet is created based on the Phynecean one upon commercial contacts with those people.
-850 BC Division of Greece into city-states in the south and east while into kingdoms in the north begins.
-800 BC Archaic times
-776 BC first Olympic games according to legend (though there are evidences they have been organized around a century or two before)
-490 BC-470 BC Greeks are united against the Persians upon their invasion on Greek lands.
-338 BC Greeks are unified under one state after the battle of Cheronea with Philippe II of Macedonia as the ruler. 
-200BC-146 BC Greece colonization by Romans. After the 146 BC Greece becomes a Roman province though unlike other provinces it's the only preserving its autonomy, culture, religion and ethnicity (the same happened with Celts of Britannia).
-330 AD The Roman empire is divided into two parts the Latin speaking in the West and the Greek speaking in the east, though later reunified.
-395 AD The Roman empire is divided forever.
-476 AD The fall of the western empire under Odoacro the Alarian.
-500-700 AD Though for a little period under Iustinian the hellenic Roman empire reconquers parts of the western already fallen one, the empire start losing the non-Greek territories (Dacia, eastern lands, Panonia, etc) being reduced to historic Greece (though much bigger than current). Thus the empire starts using the name of Hellenic empire, empire Romaion (not Roman as Romios is a medieval synonim of Greek) and empire Graecon (In other european nations it was known as Imperium Graecaorum while the Roman term was claimed by Franks and later by Germans). From now on actually it becomes a kingdom as it lost the non-hellenic thus multiethnic character.
-11th century the Danubian lands of northern Thrace are lost under Bulgarians forever.
1,204 The capital Constantinople is captured by the Franks of the 4th crusade.
1,261 Constantinople is liberated by the Paleologos dynasty thus having a rebirth of the Hellenic kingdom, though it was much more weak compared to its glorious past. Also the western provinces are a divided into the Greek Despotate of Epirus for about a century.
1,400-1,669 The progressive occupation of Greek lands by Ottoman Turks. Having as official expiration date of the Hellenic kingdom 1,453 with the fall of Constantinople.
1,821 Greece is liberated from Ottomans.


----------



## Paulo2004 (Oct 13, 2004)

Established as a kingdom by Alphonso I in 1139, and recognised by the Pope in 1179, Portugal is today a modern nation that surprised Europe by bouncing back to world affairs in the last two decades after a dictatorship regime had left it crippled of its economic and prosperity possibilities. It's economic boom is a case study and even though its economy has suffered a backlash in the last 4 years, its will to reach higher prosperity has become a pledge for present and future generations.

A number of social, political and economic reforms are currently underway which will probably be the thrust Portugal needs to propulsionate its already improving economy to reach or surpass european standard levels.


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

USA

1,000-1,300 AD first explorations by Vikings and settlements in what was known as Vinland (current day Nova Scotia, Newfoundland and New England). Among the evidences are viking findings in Maine like coins and other objects of possible Viking origin).

-1,497 and 1,498 the area from New England to Virginia is claimed by England after John Cabot voyages.

-1,513 Florida claimed by Spaniards.

-1,521 Ponce de Leon died in a disastrous attempt to build a settlement in Florida, and Spain withdrew from further serious efforts to establish a permanent presence.

-1526 to 1542 The first Spanish town in what is now the United States was not in Florida, but somewhere between 30 degrees and 34 degrees North. It was built in 1526, by Luis Vasquez de Ayllon, a Spanish official based on Hispaniola. In 1520, Ayllon had ordered a slaving expedition, and in 1526, set out himself with approximately 500 Spanish colonists--including women, children, and three Dominican friars--and a number of African slaves. After a false start, Ayllon built the town of San Miguel de Guadalupe. His venture was doomed from the outset. The principals of the colony quarreled, Indians attacked, slaves rebelled, and Ayllon died. Only 150 survivors returned to Hispaniola. Later, in 1528 a slightly smaller group under Narvaez plundered and skirmished along the Gulf coast from Yampa Bay to Texas, where it disintegrated. Cabeza de Vaca and three other members finally reached Mexico in 1536. From 1539 to 1543 de Soto and, after his death, Moscoso led an ever-shrinking party on a circuitous route through the southeastern and southcentral United States. From 1540 to 1542 Coronado explored the Southwest. In all cases, these Spanish explorers antagonized the Indians and failed to entice settlers to the higher latitudes. 

-1,534 Short french colony in current Montreal

-1,559 to 1,564 First settlement in Pensacola, FL. Expecting a French challenge in North America, Spain sent a large contingent (1559-1561) to secure a settlement site on the Gulf and an overland route thence to the coast of Georgia or South Carolina. In 1561, Angel de Villafane followed the Atlantic coast north past Cape Fear, looking for suitable sites and any foreigners making unauthorized use of them. Villafane dismissed the area as worthless. The next year, however, Jean Ribault, under the banner of France, built Charlesfort, probably on Port Royal Sound, South Carolina. Charlesfort lasted only a few months, but this French incursion and well-founded rumors about a second, to the south, caused King Philip II of Spain to send Pedro Menendez de Aviles to establish a settlement in Florida, and to expel any Frenchmen in the area. 

-1,564 Fort Caroline in current Jacksonville, FL settled by French being continously inhabitated up to these days by Europeans.

-1,565 Menendez arrived in August 1565 and wasted no time laying out the first St. Augustine. In September and October he massacred the French Garrison of Fort Caroline, at the mouth of the St. Johns River. In due course he founded ten outposts in Florida, Georgia, and South Carolina (1565-1567); ordered exploration of the North Carolina and Virginia coasts (1570); and personally avenged (1572) the Jesuits' murder by Indians. Menendez, a strong supporter of colonization, was nearly alone in his enthusiasm for the region. Santa Helena was the largest town of North America inhabitated by Europeans with a population of over 400 people.

-1,585 First english settlement in Virginia (nowadays that area belongs to North Carolina). It was settled in Roanoke island with the name of Fort Raleigh.

-1,586 the English colony of Roanoke is abandoned only for two days when Sir Francis Drake took colonizers back to England and two days later it was reoccupied by english soldiers retaining English presence in Virginia.

-1,587 the Roanoke colony was resettled by colonizers coming from England.

-1,598 Santa Fe, New Mexico as well as the area of El Paso in the south settled by Spaniards.

-1,604 St Croix river in Maine settled by french.

-1,607 Jamestown in Virginia as well as Fort Saint George in Popham beach, Maine settled.

-1,608 Quebec city founded by french.

-1,609 The Dutch claim New Netherlands (nowadays New York) for their crown.

-1,613 Manhattan settled by dutch, thus giving birth to the largest city on earth. 1,614 a second Dutch trading post is settled, Fort Orange, current Albany in upstate New York.

-1,620 Mayflower arrives Massachusets.

-1,633 Swedes settle Pennsylvania, Delaware and Maryland, founding many towns among them giving birth to Philadelphia in 1,643 but with the name of New Stockholm.

-1,673 French start founding trading posts and missions in the great lakes and Mississippi areas.

This way by the 1680's the 5 nations that gave birth to current American culture and make it up (English, French, Spaniards, Dutches and Swedes) were all starting the long convergence and mixing process, adding to them also African-American from the very 16th century spanish colonies, Irish, Germans, Italians, Greeks, Portuguese, etc from the 17th century and on as well as the native American who populated the land from some 20,000 years ago.

1,763 British take french possessions up to the Mississippi after the seven years war as well as Florida. Moving the later, their influence north of the great lakes and west of the Mississippi

1,769 Spaniards start colonizing northern California, so now English influence spans from the Atlantic to the Mississippi, French from the aforementioned river to the Rocky mts. and Spaniards from the Rocky mts. to the Pacific.

1,765 The process for American independence begun after the stamp act.

1,775 American revolution start.

1,776 American independence.


----------



## dhuwman (Oct 6, 2005)

Korea:

First inhabitants: 700,000 years ago
First towns: ~BC 8000
First recorded empire (Early Choson): 2333 BC
First Unification: AD 668
Republic of Korea: circa AD 1948


----------



## panamaboy9016 (Mar 29, 2006)

*Also!*



GrigorisSokratis said:


> Greece around 5,000 years of history. It's the oldest nation in Europe as well as it has a complex and long history; existing as a single state throughout many ocations in history as well as in many hellenic states in ancient times and in the 14th century AD.
> 
> -Pelasgians are the prehistoric people who established in Greece from Paleolithic times.
> -Around 3,000 BC the Mynoans and Cycladic cultures flourished.
> ...


It has the oldest language in Europe, my beloved Greek, the language that I wish I could speak that my mom can even though I'm Greek! Pisses me off! And yeah Greece got independent in 1821 from Turkey.


----------



## evangelistik (Dec 6, 2005)

edited


----------



## AJ215 (Nov 22, 2003)

Ancient hearth tests carbon dating
Bob Beale
ABC Science Online
Monday, 17 November 2003 

Rock art at Serra da Capivara National Park, home of the Pedra Furada site in Brazil (Embassy of Brazil, London) 
People were keeping warm by a fire in a rock shelter at least 56,000 years ago, according to new analysis of what may be the oldest known human record in the Americas.

This is about 40,000 years earlier than generally agreed for when people first arrived in the Americas.

The international team of researchers dated charcoal from a hearth at the controversial Pedra Furada archaeological site in Brazil and reported its findings in the latest issue of the journal Quaternary Science Reviews. 

They used a new technique that pushes back the so-called radiocarbon dating barrier, according to Dr Guaciara dos Santos and colleagues who ran tests at the Australian National University.

Scientists have been polarised about the age of the Pedra Furada site because estimates have been in "profound disagreement" with accepted wisdom about who, when, where and how people first arrived in the Americas. These were supposedly the Clovis people who walked from Siberia into North America across an Ice Age land bridge only 12,000 to 14,000 years ago.

"These dates are good and reliable and there's no reason to doubt them," Dr Michael Bird, a member of the team who developed the new dating technique, told ABC Science Online. "The question goes back to the archaeology. If they are hearths, they are very old indeed."

The site at Pedra Furada, in the Serra da Capivara National Park, is a rich archaeological area of sandstone rock shelters. It contains many prehistoric sites, including hundreds of rock artworks, stone tools and human remains.

Earlier tests on charcoal from the deepest layers of the excavations suggested that it was at least 40,000 years old, the traditionally accepted accurate "barrier" limit of radiocarbon dating. But scientists were still puzzled about the authenticity of the hearths as human artefacts and whether younger carbon sources could have contaminated the samples and skewed the results.

The new study says that thermoluminscence testing of the hearthstones showed that they "were heated independently from the stones found outside the hearths in the same layer; thus, refuting the possibility that the stones were heated by natural fires".

It revises the dates on those earlier charcoal tests using Bird's technique to decontaminate it first. The procedure is known as ABOX (acid-base-wet-oxidation) and involves chemically scouring a fine layer off the charcoal surface.

"[This] reliably removes contamination from charcoal and wood enabling credible radiocarbon dating to about 55,000 years before present," the report said.

Bird said the method had been used in the past two years to secure radiocarbon dates older than 40,000 years for archaeological sites in South Africa and Australia, notably the famous Devil's Lair site in Western Australia, which was redated at up to 50,000 years old.

Radiocarbon dates become progressively less reliable on older material and until the ABOX technique was developed, few scientists would accept their accuracy beyond the barrier limit, he said.

"At 50,000 years you have only about 0.1% of the original radiocarbon present, so contamination with younger material is a major issue," Bird said. "This is a much better way of pre-treating the samples to get rid of any contamination. It's becoming the gold standard in archaeology for getting good reliable dates that you can believe, particularly at these old time scales."

Out of seven Pedra Furada charcoal samples scientists took from the hearth structures in the deepest layers, five were beyond the limit of the ABOX technique itself, returning ages greater than 56,000 years, the report said. Analysis of the final two samples gave finite ages of 53,000 and 55,000 years.


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> USA
> 
> 1,000-1,300 AD first explorations by Vikings and settlements in what was known as Vinland (current day Nova Scotia, Newfoundland and New England). Among the evidences are viking findings in Maine like coins and other objects of possible Viking origin).


the viking era ended in 1066


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Is the newest country East Timor?


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Chile, was discovered in 1536, 470 years ago, and gained independence in 1810, 196 years ago.


----------



## gronier (Mar 2, 2005)

Canadian Chocho said:


> Is the newest country East Timor?


No, it's Montenegro, formed in 2006.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

achineseinchina said:


> mongle is part of china now, mongle rule china for about 100 year, and got them asimilated into chinese civilization. they got what they came for.
> 
> 
> enough lesson, 94% are han chinese. did i just that.
> ...


Thats the Indian Flag
and what you just said made absolutely no sense whatsoever and china is not the oldest civilization in the world, although it may be *one of the oldest civilizations in the world*

now that we've cleared that, people should stop assuming their civilization is the oldest because the timing is always hard to tell and therefore it may be one of the oldest


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

regardless of what you just said， China is oldest, longest, most influential,most creative, most tech advanced, most peaceful, with the biggest size of economy. with proof too :scouserd:
http://english.ohmynews.com/articleview/article_view.asp?no=303750&rel_no=1

CIA World Fact Book
[For centuries China stood as a leading civilization, outpacing the rest of the world in the arts and sciences, but in the 19th and early 20th centuries, the country was beset by civil unrest, ] 

If the chinese has no internal civil unrest, it was still the strongest today.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

^^ lol. You dream to much, like always. And People's Republic of China is 58 years old.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

Comanche said:


> ^^ lol. You dream to much, like always. And People's Republic of China is 58 years old.


are you saying, every country in the world are less than 4 years old, every 4 year, you need to choose a new leader and start a new policy, Personally, I think you are full of shit.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

^^ Easy now china boy. Don't make you more stupid than you are. 
PRC was founded in 1949.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

People Republic of China are part of chinese civilization. got any problem with that?


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

^^ What is this tread about?


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

ok, we get your biased view that the the chinese invented everything in the world, and are the greatest civilization on earth... :horse:
I dont want to bother arguing with someone who actually believes that hno:


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

In known civilization's. Egypt is the oldest i think.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

All that I see, that there are boys who couldn't find any prove to counter my argument. I don't see the point of wasting my time with these two kids. :weirdo:


----------



## GrigorisSokratis (Apr 6, 2005)

I think there's a global tendency of....superlativizing every single aspect as far as it's regarded to China, everything there is the oldest, the richest, the biggest, the best, the blah, blah blah and blah.

I'm not saying it's not a great nation but please! they're making such a great brainwashing propaganda to the whole world that diminishes all the rest of the nations.

It's far from being the richest economy actually the biggest is America and the second is still Japan (with half the GDP of the US), then Germany and the actual real GDP, not PPP, of CHina puts it in the 8th place, hey not bad at all!!!

As far as the population it's the first but in 20 years it will be surpassed by India.

Of the 1300 millions just 200 millions have access to all the conforts of a middle class regular joe, and its standards of living are still far from those of America, the EU or Japan.

The good thing is that they're doing a great job and developing their country but there are still to many gaps out there; it's not a democracy for instance.

The two keys of China's boost are its huge population and its low fares; combined with a current world economy based mainly in outsourcing, and cheap manpower makes that countries like China, India and to a lesser degree some Latin nations have great development levels, but in order to see which one's gonna be the world power in the next 50 or 100 years, we have to wait as in economy nothing can be predicted in the long run.

As for its history it's a long rich history but I think it shares those 5,000 years with some other nations too.


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

achineseinchina said:


> All that I see, that there are boys who couldn't find any prove to counter my argument. I don't see the point of wasting my time with these two kids. :weirdo:


what exactly was your argument because I couldnt make out your horrible grammar


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

achineseinchina said:


> All that I see, that there are boys who couldn't find any prove to counter my argument. I don't see the point of wasting my time with these two kids. :weirdo:


lol Arguments for what? China is not the oldest country. Why should we waste our time to tell you what a country is.


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

.....


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> The two keys of China's boost are its huge population and its low fares; combined with a current world economy based mainly in outsourcing, and cheap manpower makes that countries like China, India and to a lesser degree some Latin nations have great development levels, but in order to see which one's gonna be the world power in the next 50 or 100 years, we have to wait as in economy nothing can be predicted in the long run.
> 
> As for its history it's a long rich history but I think it shares those 5,000 years with some other nations too.


That's right. China is 
-mass population
-almost free man/children-power
-copy product's


----------



## kashyap3 (Jul 11, 2006)

Commanche said:


> lol Arguments for what? China is not the oldest country. Why should we waste our time to tell you what a country is.


Commanche, let achineseinchina brush up on his grammar 
he doesnt seem to comprehend that very simple and obvious statement


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

GrigorisSokratis said:


> I think blahblahblah.



Ok,ok, I see another self claim expert here, are we talking about history, civilization, or current event. by the way, what age did you live in. China's nominal(exchange rate) GDP rank 9th? with 1 dollar=8Chinese money, what if chinese currency fully appreciate.


----------



## Comanche (May 18, 2006)

achineseinchina said:


> are we talking about history, civilization, or current event.


This tread is about people telling how old and why the country they live in is.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Panamaniac said:


> *On second thought, as old as the planet itself. Both of them.*


Yes, that's right!
:yes:
It is the only correct answer that I read here!!


----------



## achineseinchina (Dec 18, 2005)

bitxofo said:


> It is the only correct answer that I read here!!


I guess there are no stupier answer than that..


----------

